# "All the Love, Half the Price" Adoption Special at CatNap (LaGrange Park, IL)



## BlueFrog (Oct 2, 2009)

We at CatNap from the Heart took in as many needy bunnies as we could during the critical late August/early September period, but now we have too much of a good thing. From giants to dwarves, lionheads to lops - we have it all! To get these buns into homes and encourage responsible, lasting ownership, we're offering *half off* adoption fees for our spayed & neutered rabbits. That's right, all the love, half the price! (Please note, this special price does not apply to our bunnies who are not yet altered) 

To view all of the bunnies we have to offer, view our listings on Petfinder. Remember, only those listed as being spayed/neutered are eligible for the promotion. If an unaltered bunny catches your eye, you can still adopt it and we will send you home with a list of rabbit-savvy veterinarians. 

BlueFrog's extra special plea: Would someone please adopt Lil Wayne? He is one of the best bunnies we've ever had cross our threshhold, but he keeps getting overlooked because of his black fur!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been wanting Guinness so bad. But I just don't have space/time/money. :tears2:


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 2, 2009)

Guiness really is a beautiful girl, isn't she? I have a soft spot for Tans, especially black Tans.

But for right now, I'm going to link to Lil Wayne's entry on Petfinder. :inlove:


----------



## myheart (Oct 3, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I've been wanting Guinness so bad. But I just don't have space/time/money. :tears2:


:stikpoke
Get the bunny--Get the bunny--Get the bunny--Get the bunny--

Where there is a will, there is a way to have a Guinness running around the house!!:biggrin2: Mmmmm... we likes us some Guinness....


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 3, 2009)

Lil Wayne has a home! Lil Wayne has a home! WOO HOO!

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## Cyn (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that Lil Wayne has a home but
little sad too. 

I really fell in love and wanted to talk to you about
adopting him today. 

But the most important is he's going to a forever home
and that's a very good thing


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 4, 2009)

'Twould be so cool if a human from RO adopted him. 

There are lots of adorable faces at Catnap! 

As for Guinness, she should join the forum too!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 4, 2009)

I would love to see more CatNap bunnies go to RO members! We get some really great adopters, most of whom do a great job of staying in touch, but still, I'd like more to stay within the RO family which has supported us so well.

Lil Wayne went to a super home, one where he'll be living with another former CatNap resident. Now to draw attention to Morticia & Lenore. Normally our Flemmies go out the door before we can even list them on Petfinder, but because of their age, these sweet sweet girls are still sitting at the shelter.

*naturestee*, darn you for giving responsible, logical reasons not to adopt Guinness! Why couldn't it be problem, like transport, that I could easily overcome?!


----------



## sweetrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Blue Frog- I like that name by the way. I wanted to know if some one out of state wanted to adopt is it possible to have some one perhaps meet "half way" if they were to pay extra or is there another way?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 5, 2009)

*sweetrose*, we have done out of state adoptions before where partial transport is involved, although nothing as far away as where you live. The short answer is: I don't know.Drop me an email and we can discuss further.


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ...As for Guinness, she should join the forum too!



I think she should also.... Like from Naturestee's home .... I bet if I said I had to go to CatNap for some-bun else, she would _have_ _to come back_ with a Guinness in tow. 

:stikpoke :stikpoke :stikpoke :stikpoke
:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 5, 2009)

I like this plan! :highfive:

So *myheart*, what rabbit brings you to CatNap? We have a very pretty little blackDutch boy, just a year old, slated to come in soonish. We aren't accepting new rabbits but his is a special case. I think he'd be the perfect cover, as everyone knows how you love Dutch buns!


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love another Dutch baby, but the little one going to CatNap will be a boy. I don't think there are too many boys out there who would put up with Patrick's amorous behavior... 

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm, perhaps Patrick's amorous attentions should turn to this lovely lady, who I knew about but just met for the first time today:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14823114

Or if he prefers big girls, this newly arrived Checkered Giant mix:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14789305

And for those who love 'em small, black, Dutch, and eligible for our special:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14823064


----------



## myheart (Oct 10, 2009)

I was talking with Naturestee about the lop you posted the link for, and she said that is a velveteen lop (e-lop). Not a breed that is commonly found in shelters.... She is striking, but with all of the mischief that Wabbitdad's Daisy gets into, I don't think she is a breed for me. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 11, 2009)

Dandy is so gorgeous!


----------

